# Scottie with Sensitive Tummy



## Jeriram (Mar 26, 2012)

My almost 2 year old Scottie, Rocket, started vomiting bile at night - otherwise he was fine. The vet took him off "Taste of the Wild" dry food and put him on cottage cheese and rice for a few days. Then he switched him to a vet formulated Purina product. Rocket started vomiting the food as well as bile. Now he is back on cottage cheese and rice. Today we are going to slowly transition to Natural Balance Venison & Potato canned formula for a few weeks. Question to all of you is how much do I give him? I used to give him 1/2 cup kibble twice a day. The vet says follow the can which would be 2 - 2 3/4 cans a day - seems like a huge amount of food - help!


----------



## Portiababy (Mar 28, 2012)

That does sound like a lot of food. How much of the cottage cheese/rice is he eating now? Let that be your guide. You don't want to upset his stomach. Based on my recent experience I would divide the amount up into small portions and feed him every 4 hrs. In my case it was 2tbsp, but my baby only weighs 2.4lbs. Not sure what your schedule is like, but my vet recommended I do that to keep his stomach from getting upset. It worked. (he did eat more canned than he ever did dry) 

My 6 month old Pomeranian was on TOTW and 2 weeks ago he too vomited up bile non-stop. He couldn't even hold down water. It was a sudden attack and he'd never vomited before (to my knowledge I got him at 15 weeks). Fecal test, temperature, and blood work was normal (his albumin was a bit low - having a bile acid test done tomorrow to further investigate). The breeder was feeding him TOTW and recommended it to me. He was a bit itchy, had an ear infection (yeast), stinky breath, and gas on occasion. However, he was high energy and looked healthy so I continued with the TOTW until he got sick. He was placed on a bland diet. First Hills I/D from the vet, but after I read the ingredients (eek!) I switched him to the Wellness Simple Food canned. 

After doing some research I discovered that the white potato in the TOTW could have been the culprit (if not the vomiting at least with the itching/ear yeast). So he's on Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato dry with a little bit of wet along with probiotics and doing well. I'm curious if the Vet Purina had white potato in it? 

If you feed him the canned formula only for a few weeks you may have trouble getting him to eat dry (if you plan on it) again. My puppy was on wet for almost two weeks and he barely touches the dry now. It wasn't until I moistened it with chicken broth did he eat any. Just a thought!

Hope my post helped in some way...


----------



## Jeriram (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi - Thanks for replying. I have been doing what you suggested, and by tonight he will be on canned food only (gradually transitioning from cottage cheese and rice - 1 cup). So, tonight, one cup of canned food. I decided to take him to a new vet and have an appointment for Saturday. It is funny, my other scottie, Sheba, is still on TOTW and is doing fine. Rocket continues to have tummy problems and vomited twice yesterday - generally right before it was time to eat (right before breakfast and dinner). I fed him anyway because I wanted him to get some nourishment. However, this morning, no vomit in the crate so I am hopeful that he is getting used to the food. My breeder suggested that it is allergy season and perhaps that is his problem - I will let you know what the new vet says!


----------

